
Chipotle is launching a food and farm tech accelerator program - m_fayer
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/22/17771402/chipotle-food-farm-tech-accelerator-program-launch
======
siruncledrew
What's conveniently missing are actual financial details about the
accelerator. Like how much money do they give companies and what percentage of
equity does Chipotle take?

Chipotle is aiming to attract "growth-stage" companies, but their accelerator
headline comes off as "get to meet Elon Musk's brother, a celebrity chef, and
eat free food". This seems like Chipotle is bargain-bin shopping for companies
they could own/acquire/copy to alleviate their own business struggles.

